# Can anyone help? Getting Desperate!



## Samnjasnwickywoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi there, i'm trying to hire a motor home for 4 plus my mum whos disabled, so looking basically for a 4 berth and wheelchair access. (my mum has her own chair bed). I don't seem to have much luck. ive found one that is too small, and one that is way too expensive. is there an internet site, where private owners advertise their own motorhomes for hire ? im really getting desperate now after phoning over 20 companies.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Try this company.
http://www.northernmotorhomehire.co.uk/


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.coachbuiltgb.co.uk/motorhome-hire/

http://www.wheelyindependent.co.uk/

Remember in general motorhome hire is not cheap, I think the chance of a private owner and an adapted vehicle is going to be very very rare.

Hire Fees 
Month Hire Charge 
Jan	£700 Per Week 
Feb	£700 Per Week 
March £950 Per Week 
April £950 Per Week 
May £950 Per week 
June £1050 Per Week 
July £1200 Per Week 
Aug £1200 Per Week 
Sept £950 Per Week 
Oct £800 Per Week 
Nov £700 Per Week 
Dec £700 Per Week


----------



## Samnjasnwickywoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, I'm aware of the prices, but the most expensive I got quoted was a bit extreme, I could have got an all inclusive family holiday somewhere nice and hot for the price I was quoted! Rediculous! :0/


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi,
It's not really ridiculous when you consider the value of the vehicle and contents and the time cost of hassle if any damage is caused by the hirer. Also even an unadaped vehicle is unique compared with a mass tourist all inclusive holiday in the sun. It's a niche market as they say.

As with all things it is the value individuals place on their own items rather than what we consider they are worth.

Good luck with your search.

Sue


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I agree with Sue. In may be quite difficult to find an adapted vehicle giving the access and floor space you need.
Also motorhoming is not as cheap hobby as it may initially appear. Hiring out has its own additional expenses as already mentioned, plus insurance of course. It is not a basic hire car.
Sorry it is not what you want to hear and I hope you do find something.
p-c


----------



## Samnjasnwickywoo (Feb 25, 2014)

No I'm afraid we will have to agree to disagree with that one, I said the most I was quoted was extreme, I of course take into account the costs of insuring and servicing and maintenance of the motorhomes, and indeed they are expensive to buy, but the difference in cost for a disabled adapted vehicle rather than an normal one when the only adaption was for access of a wheelchair, in my opinion was way over the top. The other two were reasonably priced but unfortunately just a little too small. 

I shan't give up though, there must be someone out there, that would like to hire out their motorhome to get some money back, if not, then it looks like I will be hiring out a horsebox instead. 

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Samnjasnwickywoo said:


> the difference in cost for a disabled adapted vehicle rather than an normal one when the only adaption was for access of a wheelchair, in my opinion was way over the top.


My main access door is fairly easy to walk through, but unless the wheelchair folds down into the width of my hips, some of the offside wall would need structural alteration. This would also require remodelling of the seating and/or kitchen.

A secure fitment to hold the chair in place would restrict access to the front of the van/driving seats/dinette or the kitchen/toilet/shower, especially with the chair installed.

I have 4-berth/4 travel seats but many vans seem to have fewer approved passenger spaces and few have 5 or 6 seats.

So although you may feel deprived/discriminated against, almost every motorhome is unique and the owners would have to make a "brave" decision to adapt it to suit *them*, knowing that re-sale values would probably be affected: to find one that suits *you* which is available at the times you want for the price you consider reasonable is a big ask.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Getting a motorhome might seem a good idea but have you thought out the logistics of using the on-board toilet or shower ?
Not that I know your circumstances but may I suggest you all go on several organised holidays (much much cheaper ! & where better adapted facilities are more the 'norm'


----------



## Samnjasnwickywoo (Feb 25, 2014)

We are experienced campers and caravaners, so we are used to dealing with awkward situations since mum become wheelchair bound, we're not buying one at present, we are looking to hire to go to Badminton horse trials for a weekend, and our circumstances don't demand an on board toilet or shower. 
It's a shame that a big motorhome hire company sees fit to take advantage of people who have a disability, they were £700 more expensive than the other wheelchair friendly hire companies, that were sadly just a little too small.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Really. Sad to read your post

Know nothing about hiring a motorhome with disability requirements

Or without 

It looks like hotel accommodation will be cheaper

Hope you sort it out

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As you don't seem to need toilet and shower facilities can I ask if you have tried hiring what is called a DAY van as apposed to a motorhome.
And again as the cost is prohibitive have you considered hiring a caravan, maybe a local firm to the badminton trials would site it for you as well.


cabby


----------

